
Ask HN: My hours have been cut to 15h/wk. What to do with spare time with Corona - iskerson
The cut was offered by my company as a way to scale down during the pandemic without cutting jobs and I took it. No big deal, it&#x27;s still enough money and that&#x27;s not the topic I want to discuss in this thread.<p>I&#x27;m getting seriously bored, but I can&#x27;t come up with anything interesting to do with the spare time.<p>It would normally not be an issue: I&#x27;d play the console, go for a bike ride, read a book... But for some reason none of that is appealing right now.<p>How to deal with the extra time without going nuts while the pandemic is going on? How do you cope if you&#x27;ve been laid off or just hold a regular full time job where there is only 2-4h worth of work per day?
======
smdz
I was in a similar situation before 2008. The reason was not cut in hours. It
was a new job and there was not enough work and I was paid in full. Over an
entire week I had only 6-10 hours of work, and in the prior job I was doing
12-14 hours daily.

First thing is to allow yourself to be bored for a while. Decide not to do
anything till a fixed date. Ideas will pop up and just write those down (on
paper) as they do. Limit your time on internet for 1-2 hours a day. Sleep more
and exercise a bit (do not strain). Within a week you should see your mood
improved and will have fresh ideas.

For me the low-workload period was long (approx 1.5 years). I learnt music,
stock-trading and some new recipes for cooking.

------
kmbd
besides my WFH full-time as technical manager, I'm planning to complete the
certificate course for Google Cloud Architect

